# If You could have as Many Havs...



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

If you could have as many Havs as you could have, how many Havs would you have?

...I would have 4!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope I would be reasonable but I don't know <BG> How many grooming helpers and poo picker uppers do I get?

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, I suppose that if I wanted them then I would have to take care of them...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I was really nervous about getting #2, but for us it was the perfect thing to do. But just as I knew that 3 human childran was all I could handle, I know that 2 furbabies is perfect for us. I look at all the cute puppies and I drool for what they have to offer, but I do not really want them at my house.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If I had more property and more time, I would want 2 more. I would love to get into showing, but my life is too crazy right now. So, I guess I'll just have to give all my love and attention to the two I have now, the poor babies.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

If I had a fenced in yard and all the time in the world to play then 4 or 5 but for right now, 2 will definately be enough!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I think two is my limit! I'd be afraid of walking more than that! One thing is for sure -- one is DEFINITELY not enough! LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, I agree..ONE is not enough!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I already decided, if I had a ton of land, money and didn't work, I would have 10! It is a nice round number!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

WOW, Linda...10??? That's alota Havs!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would say only two for me. Kubrick (as much as I adore him) can be a handful and I think two would be my cap. Two is also my cap as far as human children, so I guess I like things to come in pairs.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

If could have as many as I wanted......hhhmmm.....that includes, being able to stay at home and take care of them.....I would have 2 more....I think 3 is still a number you can take on family visits, take on walks by yourself, in the car and shopping....more hav's would be having hands too short....and then you would have to leave some at home....
More hav's......Wouldn't it be nice.....


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Two for me. Although I think Sir Houston might not want to share. No worry Houston, Mommy could never talk Daddy into it. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would love a third but two is my limit.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm thinking that "2 Havs will make me whole!" (Someone here has that as their signature line and I love it!)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, how is little number 2 coming along? Didn't Shadow's breeder have a litter that would be ready to come home about now?

How many Havs....hmm, if I didn't have to work and if I didn't have any other pets I think three would be perfect for us but since that's not the case two is good. Brushing three dogs each night after work would be a big chunk of time and taking three in the car on day trips would be more difficult. Do-able but more difficult. Taking three dogs on visits to family out of state might not be so welcome though. Two dogs, a cat, and three birds will have to do for the time being. 

I'm very glad my girls' breeder is fairly close by and welcomes us to come over and love on puppies. I get a periodic puppy fix and all is well. I'm just afraid of the day I fall in love with a particular one, all my good intentions will fly out the window. After all, my parents had three kids and DH's mom had three kids. Three seems to run in the family.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My three are just right for me!! Although I do start thinking about a 4th every time a litter is born!! When I retire, hubby said I could breed, so maybe in a few years!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, that's what I want to do, too. I would really like to show, too. Maybe we can do a joint venture?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, that would be cool. 
Actually, in my perfect world a wonderful breeder would do all the health testing and pick the perfect stud but then would find out that they have nowhere to put the mama and her whelping box and I would volunteer my house. That way, their litter could be born at my house and I wouldn't have the stress of picking just the right pair to better the breed. All the fun and none of the worry. That's my perfect world!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Laurie,

Do you have any trouble walking the three? I have found a coupler that allows me to walk both dogs on one leash. Have you seen these??

http://www.superleash.com/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, yes I have a coupler, but find if I do all three at once, they get too tangled, so when we walk them, which is hardly ever, we do two on one leash and one by themselves. I have a large yard and they play and run all day in it, so excercise for them is not a problem, and they are on the electric fence with 1 acre to play on. We dont get to walk them a lot, but I hope to start again when the weather gets better. Plus I get a few really good RLH sessions each day-inside the house - around the tables, thru the dining room, into kitchen, back to family room, around table...... They also do it in my bedroom up and over and down off the bed!! They are nuts!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok...well, hmmm..I'm rethinking this one now.. Three would probably be more sane than four.. :decision:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am thinking I would top out at 4! I do like having them seperated in age though- i found just having my visitor here, dogs really are pack animals and imitate the older or bossier ones. Keeping up with 4 in full coat could be a big problem though! Also I am gonna need a lot more money for agility lessons! But I wouldn't have to join the forum weight loss group with all that running 

Amanda


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, let's see....1 was certainly not enough. 2 is really nice, I love watching them play together. 3 would be great. I've got 2 boys, so a little girl would complete the pack. 

Our neighborhood association will not allow fencing, so we put the house on the market. I need a fenced yard for my guys, then we'll see about a 3rd.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Cindy...A fenced yard is great, because then they can do their RLH with no worries!!
Also, letting them out to go potty is a plus..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Because I work, 10 is out of the question. I would only do 10, if I was retired, had lots of land and endless amounts of money! Having 2 havanese is more manageable than 3, but you always have MHS. Once I got my 3rd, the MHS went away! I could never do for at this point in my life.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> *Leslie, how is little number 2 coming along? Didn't Shadow's breeder have a litter that would be ready to come home about now?
> *


Funny you ask, Susan. I just received a nice email from her on Christmas day. She told me she doesn't have any dark faced (my preference) boys in the litter that was born in Nov. She said she still wants to give me one to replace Shadow, it's just a matter of waiting until the "right" one comes along... Of course, you all will be the 1st to know as soon as she tells me he's here!

Unfortunately, she didn't say when the next litter is due. I'll probably email and ask that after the holiday hecticness is over.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Laurie,
> 
> Do you have any trouble walking the three? I have found a coupler that allows me to walk both dogs on one leash. Have you seen these??
> 
> http://www.superleash.com/


Do those work?? I bought 2 leashes instead for my new guy (who is coming in two weeks!)
Ah, a puppy announcement burried in a post! LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Donna~ Buried in a post is almost as bad as announcing "I've got a secret!" 
You need to start a new thread w/pictures so we can all ooh and aww over him:biggrin1:

BTW, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Donna,

I know for two it works well, as the coupler allows for spin and is short enough that the two cannot tangle themselves. Also, using one leash is nice.

You can try it..they don't cost that much (I got mine at Petco)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have said it before I would like three but not right now . 
Cosmo is still to much the adolescent and it is still all about him .. He can still be quite the barker but just to let us know what he wants and he wants it now .. He has come a long way ...
I still want as little girl but they do not allow three dogs here in the desert . She would have to be very unique and special to put up with frick and frack but I do have my heart set on getting a little girl .. People tell me to say I am just watching it for a sick family member ..
My sister in law lives nearby and if she did not have cats she might take one so I could rotate them in and out while I am down here .
I just do not know how people manage with three as two seems to be ideal as far as traveling and taking them in the car .. For you that have three maybe you could teach me the logisitics of it all when it happens .. I want to be positive. 
I know it is not a problem with our doggie nanny she would just say the more the merrier ..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well my two now currently ride in the same crate. Except when they are outdoors waiting for me and the maltese isn't trusted in the soft sided crate. I can walk them both on a coupler or two leashes so I think as long as I do enough work with training the next one, it shouldn't be too much of an issue. I have enough crates, leashes, etc that it wouldn't be a problem! Just the brushing and the clean up and the husband are my problems, oh and vet bills... yikes to 10!

Amanda


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*how many havs*

We have 3 adults and 2 puppies and are ok for now...but who knows????


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Right now I have 6 and I am maxed out~!
It does help that Jester is the only one in full coat. And I may have a potential home for one of them, I have to see how that pans out with my brother~
In the day to day life, having 6 isn't too bad. But on bath days I want to die! Luckily with the puppy cuts I can get away with a bath every 10 days or so.....
But does anyone want to come over and scoop poop? (6 dogs....2-3 poops a day equals a LOT of poop!) Ewwwwwww


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't imagine having six dogs! LOL, I guess that's par for the course when you are breeding though!  Then again...YES, I can imagine! My mother often had 6-10 dogs and cats at any given time.

I think I'd be happy with two, I could still travel and keep them both in the cabin, etc. and take them to work w/ me..but any more than that, I don't know, it seems like it would be harder to do day to day stuff.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

elregalohavanese said:


> We have 3 adults and 2 puppies and are ok for now...but who knows????


Are you planning on keeping the two puppies (I assume you breed):biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Katie, I know how you feel!!  Although I only have three, they are all on a weight control diet that is all fiber so they poop 3-4 times a day each. Poop patrol is a big job around here. It is ok if DH or I take them out cause we take care of it right away, but my kids NEVER will pick up!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie,
I want to help with the poop control, just send Heidi to my house 

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> And I may have a potential home for one of them, I have to see how that pans out with my brother~


Oh, Katie! Which one are you thinking of giving to your brother? I cannot even guess....


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess we're still figuring out how many is enough. We have 10 adults that sleep here, 2 retired ones that live with neighbors nearby on the lake that come by most days, a litter of four that we are hoping to have one from spectacular enough to keep, and usually some we're babysitting for like the two here now. 

We have a pretty good setup though, including an efficient grooming setup and a mostly full time helper for the dogs and farm.

We don't breed a lot though but have two branches of our own line and any litter is planned only for an addition and hopefully an improvement on our line. For instance we recently had four females in heat but only bred one just so we wouldn't have so many puppies to train at one time.

We also have 7 horses of our own, mostly also of our own breeding, a dozen chickens, 4 cats, various farm dogs, and probably others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, Tom.. so we are all wimps and need to get on board the Hav train!!! ound:

I suppose if I won the lottery I could run and catch up with you :tea:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Considering all the grooming would be done by ME, I'll say 2 Hav's would be perfect for us.

As for poop patrol...you guys have it SO easy! I envy you who own only small dogs! We pick up after 5 golden retrievers, 1 Akita, 1 Rhodesian Ridgeback mix, 1 Border Collie/golden mix, 1 Chi-Pug mix and 1 Havanese.  That's some serious poop pick-up. The first time Pepper had an accident in the house I was SO happy that it was a quick and minor clean-up! It was almost too easy. 

Yep, 2 Hav's would be totally do-able for us.

Wanda


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I'm already at my limit with two. Havs are such wonderful dogs that the thought of another puppy is tempting, but I don't really have the time to devote to another one. I love that they have each other- I think for us having two is perfect.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Considering all the grooming would be done by ME, I'll say 2 Hav's would be perfect for us.
> 
> As for poop patrol...you guys have it SO easy! I envy you who own only small dogs! We pick up after 5 golden retrievers, 1 Akita, 1 Rhodesian Ridgeback mix, 1 Border Collie/golden mix, 1 Chi-Pug mix and 1 Havanese. That's some serious poop pick-up. The first time Pepper had an accident in the house I was SO happy that it was a quick and minor clean-up! It was almost too easy.
> 
> ...


Sooooo, Wanda...you have TEN dogs????:jaw:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Yes...and they're more than a handful. We ran a small rescue for 8 years. Most of these dogs are the fosters we could not find homes for due to behavior or aggression issues. 

It's like a doggie daycare over here everyday.

Wanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW, Wanda!!! You must have an incredibly big heart! :yo:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thanks.

My DH has told me countless times that I'm too nice...and gullible.

Wanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am not surprised that nobody has said that their limit is 1! Is that a testament to the breed or those who own the breed?


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*how many havs*

We are keeping the 2 puppies we have. We have another male puppy that is available but is nice so if we don't place him soon, he may start a show career. We did breed this litter. So we actually have 3 puppies but are planning on placing one of them.Susan


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I think I'd get one more. I know Amy would probably love a playmate, but we need to help her work through her issues before throwing another dog into the mix. Besides, I think my husband would kill me if I got another dog LOL!:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would love one more Hav, but with Bugsy and two Standads, hubby is not budging. At this time we have three dogs and an my calico Persian. Last year we had 6 pets, but two of our Persians passed on within 6 months of each other due to age induced kidney failure...sigh. Maybe when the kids go away to college.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

juliav said:


> I would love one more Hav, but with Bugsy and two Standads, hubby is not budging. At this time we have three dogs and an my calico Persian. Last year we had 6 pets, but two of our Persians passed on within 6 months of each other due to age induced kidney failure...sigh. Maybe when the kids go away to college.


BUT...You WOULD if you COULD...:decision:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Two for me; I don't think I could handle more than that!

My question is has anyone here had two dogs that are elderly at the same time? I know what it was like with one elderly ill dog and I do worry about those end of life issues with 2 at the same time. It won't stop me from getting #2 but it's something I think about.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan, I had a lab/husky who died when she was 17 yrs old. She died of natural causes. When she died, my German Shep was 14 yrs old. He lasted another 2 yrs and then he died. 

We knew we would be putting him down probably within a day or so. But that last day, he got up and wanted to go for a walk. When he got back from the walk, he collapsed and died. It was horrible, but at least I didn't have to have him euthanized. He made the decision when to go.

I guess I was luckier than most, because they were never sick, other than the usual little things that happen with dogs.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I can manage only my sweet little 2 furbabies!  

I haven't seen any Havanese that are older than 3 years yet. I wonder if there are any forum members whose Havs are in their twilight years.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have 2 that will be eleven in a couple of weeks. Hardly their twilight I think. Check our the video of Twinkle on her page that I put on our website a couple of days ago. I'm planning to get a better one. I was just trying different methods of putting videos on our website.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Tom,
Twinkle is absolutely gorgeous. Love her coat. She seems like so much fun. Wish the 2 11-year olds many more years full of good health and fun!  Look forward to seeing more videos. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Michele, My sympathy on your loss. Having 2 dogs live to such a ripe old age is quite a testament on how well you take care of them!

It does seem like most forum members have relative young puppies/dogs.

Tom, I went to the link but didn't see a video on Twinkle. She is a doll though and how great that she still plays like a puppy. May she, along with your other 11 yo, e have many more years!

My Sophie was in excellent health until her last month of life so I guess we were fortunate also...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tom~ Twinkle is adorable!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

JanB said:


> ...My question is has anyone here had two dogs that are elderly at the same time?...I do worry about those end of life issues with 2 at the same time...


Out of our pack we have:
Magnum (golden) 14 yrs
Kato (Akita) 10 yrs
Quinn (Ridgeback) 10 yrs
Luke (golden) 10 yrs
Lacey (golden) 9 yrs
Ginger (golden) 9 yrs
Lucky (BC) 7 yrs
Mookie (golden) 6 yrs
April (Chi-Pug) 3-1/2 yrs
Pepper (Hav) 1-1/2 yrs

Yes, we are very aware of what we're facing in the near future. Sadly, this past year we lost two goldens, both just under the age of 5 yrs. One, my heart dog Vinnie, was lost to lymphoma. Zeke, one of our fosters, was lost to auto-immune mediated anemia.

For me, after our fostering days are done, I think I would like two that are a few years apart. I think it will be easier on my heart.

Wanda


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Our vet raises larger dogs but she told me that when she was aware that one of her dogs was nearing her time she went out and got a new dog .. She said she thought the dog was relieved and it made her passing easier for her and her family ..
I do not know how my dog Griffin would have done if I had brought in another dog .. It was so hard for us to have to say goodbye but the day I took him for his exploratory surgery he looked at me like this is my last car ride with you Mom..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Michele, very sad story, but you are right, it would make that final decision so much easier.

Most of my dogs have been 2 years apart. That way the youngest is over the "puppy stage" before you get the next. The most I have had at one time was four. Three German Shepherds and a Lab. It works for the twilight years too. Only one in the "last stages" at a time.

I liked having four dogs, that way you can take two with you and the two that are left have the company of the other. But if you only had two, you could take them both everywhere, and no one would be left behind. :biggrin1:


----------

